# Round kicker solo baric 15



## OldSchoolSubs (Mar 4, 2018)

Came across a round solo baric 15. Picked it up for 40 bucks. No scratches or tears. Still very tight and sounds amazing. Any idea of of what it's actually worth?


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

About $40


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Evidently, $40.

No I know what you mean. With older speakers especially, condition/mileage is a big factor. That one doesn't look like a virgin.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

And nostalgia made that worth the money you paid.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Funny this came up, there’s the exact same sub in my local classifieds... And ya they sound pretty darn good in very little airspace.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just because you paid $40 for it, doesn't mean that's all it's worth. If you were to sell it, you could get around $100 for it alone. They're still collectible and very sought after subs. 
You got a deal if you ask me.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Not a bad score at all, especially for a 15" Solobaric.


----------

